# Looking For Jar Recommendations



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

I bought my 1lb. jars from Betterbee this year. I got their bulk deal, I cant remember the price right now but I do remember that shipping was free. 1 lb plastic queenlines with my coice of lid styles and colors.
Phil


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

phil c said:


> I bought my 1lb. jars from Betterbee this year. I got their bulk deal, I cant remember the price right now but I do remember that shipping was free. 1 lb plastic queenlines with my coice of lid styles and colors.
> Phil


"Shipping was free" did you say shipping was free that should get a lot of atten.

How? When?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

How far are you from drapers super bee in nebraska. They carry about anything you need in packaging


----------

